# Credit Suisse Sued by Ex-Banker Who Can’t Get an Uber Job



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

By 
Eddie Spence
December 9, 2019, 11:26 AM EST
Bloomberg

An ex-Credit Suisse Group AG banker who was found guilty of espionage in Romania is suing the lender for 68 million pounds ($89.5 million), saying that he can't even apply for a job driving for Uber.

In a London court hearing Monday, the lawyers for the bank applied for an early dismissal of the claim, saying it had no real prospect of success.

Vadim Benyatov was arrested in Romania in 2006 while working for the Swiss bank on privatizing state utility companies. In a court filing, he said he was rousted in an early morning raid of the Bucharest Hilton by Romanian secret police wielding machine guns, before being put in a jail cell with "two heroin dealers and a serial burglar." He was later released and placed under house arrest in Bucharest.

After nine years of legal proceedings, the former managing director was dismissed by Credit Suisse in 2015 following his criminal conviction by Romania's Supreme Court. He has remained a fugitive and resides in Los Angeles after leaving Europe in 2015 when a European Arrest Warrant was issued for him. He's suing the bank, saying it failed to intervene to help him during the legal proceedings. He says his conviction means he can't get cleared by the U.K.'s Financial Conduct Authority or the Securities and Exchange Commission.

"I am unable to work," Benyatov said in his court filing. "Anyone who searches my name online will see that I have been convicted in Romania and that my conviction is still unspent -- I still make the news from time to time in Romania. I am also required to declare any convictions on job applications. I could not even complete an application form to become an Uber driver, given my criminal record, let alone work as a senior finance professional requiring FCA or SEC approval."

Credit Suisse says it took adequate care of the Azerbaijan-born American citizen, paying for his lawyers and continuing to pay his salary despite his imprisonment. In his witness statement, Benyatov said it did this to get him to testify in legal proceedings brought against the bank in London in 2015.
The root of Benyatov's claim for damages comes from lost earnings. He originally asked for 48 million pounds.
Credit Suisse said it believed Benyatov's claims were "meritless" and that it would "continue to defend itself vigorously."

Vadim Benyatov


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sad state of affairs when you’re rejected by Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> By
> Eddie Spence
> December 9, 2019, 11:26 AM EST
> Bloomberg
> ...


When you get busted for " Espionage in Romania" youre Screwed !

Putting together a deal to Privatize public utilities . . .

Over here we call it " Racketeering".

Bet he knew a weak spot in the STATE OWNED UTILITIES
and tried to get his CLIENTS a BETTER DEAL !

SO ROMANIAN SECRET POLICE TOOK HIM OUT OF THE PICTURE.



1.5xorbust said:


> Sad state of affairs when you're rejected by Uber.


HE SHOULD HAVE SOLD THE TURKEY THE STATE WANTED HIM TO .

THESE ROMANIAN DUDES DANCE WITH EACH OTHER.

VERY STRANGE.



Cold Fusion said:


> By
> Eddie Spence
> December 9, 2019, 11:26 AM EST
> Bloomberg
> ...


THE CARTELS NEED X SWISS BANKERS.

THERE IS STILL HOPE FOR VADIM.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sad state of affairs when you're rejected by Uber.


That's the thing. He Wasn't Rejected
Verbatim:
"_saying that he *can't even apply *for a job driving for Uber"_

Benyatov own statement indicates He Never Applied. It's Benyatov's own personal decision to "not even apply".
This plaintiff is only
Speculating an "uber rejection" to add drama to his flimsy case.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> That's the thing. He Wasn't Reject
> Verbatim:
> "_saying that he *can't even apply *for a job driving for Uber"_
> 
> ...


Uber employed Yusef Abdi Ali !

Torture, Murder, Mass Graves.
Why not Bankers ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Bankers are worse.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Bankers are worse.


I bet he made jokes when he tortured them to death . . .
All about personality

Probably a 5 star Driver . . .


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Sad state of affairs when you're rejected by Uber.


Yup, things might get even worse for him if he was accepted


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> Yup, things might get even worse for him if he was accepted


secret police would get a ride
And DELIVER MORE FALSE ACCUSATIONS !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> An ex-Credit Suisse Group AG banker who was *found guilty of espionage* in Romania is suing the lender for 68 million pounds ($89.5 million), saying that he can't even apply for a job driving for Uber.


Yeah, guilty of any crime is bad. Guilty of a crime regarding finance or fraud means automatic bar from the industry and guilty of espionage means good luck chuck.

if you want to work in the investment world you can't have bankruptcy, any type of federal record within the last decade or any financial crimes.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yeah, guilty of any crime is bad. Guilty of a crime regarding finance or fraud means automatic bar from the industry and guilty of espionage means good luck chuck.
> 
> if you want to work in the investment world you can't have bankruptcy, any type of federal record within the last decade or any financial crimes.


There may also be more liability to answering phones in a financial call center etc than most realize. In a nutshell, you get paid peanuts and can find yourself in a world of hurt if someone thinks you wrongly put them in a risky investment etc. Non of the upside of Mr. Credit Suisse, but all of the downside


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Funky Monkey said:


> There may also be more liability to answering phones in a financial call center etc than most realize. In a nutshell, you get paid peanuts and can find yourself in a world of hurt if someone thinks you wrongly put them in a risky investment etc. Non of the upside of Mr. Credit Suisse, but all of the downside


No offense if you are but I hate call center pple for the most part...

they don't listen, they talk over you, and when they try to report HR on you and dial back the tapes it's like yeah, you're the one who was the idiot (I never heard or got anything but I found out by accident... and the manager told me he heard the tapes and they're wrong... never brought it up to me again).

that said I have a few select working in dept like cost basis or alternative investment that are awesome and one just brought a house and has a second baby on the way. Will be sending him a housewarming gift and a new baby gift for Christmas.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Yep my wife was right. Uber is a prestigious and respectable way to earn money even banksters want to drive for uber. Sad truth is, ubers laughable background check would prolly let him pass at least temporarily depending on the market and if they were short on drivers. Arizona might be a good place to start. ;-)


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

He can’t get a job with uber because Ferrari’s arent approved


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Benyatov own statement indicates He Never Applied. It's Benyatov's own personal decision to "not even apply".
> This plaintiff is only
> Speculating an "uber rejection" to add drama to his flimsy case.


It's a shame. Travis Kalanick would have liked him &#129335;‍♂


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Can anyone not tell that this is a fake story to have a hysterical title for clicks and views ? I didn’t even click the story. I knew it was fake from the ridiculous title. Unless you have a criminal record, or unapproved car, uber will hire you. I don’t understand how anyone can not see the fake news media at it again


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> By
> Eddie Spence
> December 9, 2019, 11:26 AM EST
> Bloomberg
> ...


looking at those eyes says volumes about this guy, not in a good way.



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Can anyone not tell that this is a fake story to have a hysterical title for clicks and views ? I didn't even click the story. I knew it was fake from the ridiculous title. Unless you have a criminal record, or unapproved car, uber will hire you. I don't understand how anyone can not see the fake news media at it again


If you're in criminal proceedings Uber most likely won't hire you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I very much doubt that Uber's background check checks for European arrest warrants or convictions in Romania. If he applied he'd get his Uber sticker and airport permit in no time.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for a long overdue, genuine and deep felt laughing fit.

You simply. cannot. make. this. shit. up. :roflmao:

edit: Wait. Isn't Uber in Romania??

http://www.uber.com/en-RO/blog/4-years-of-uber-romania/
HTH did this Romanian goof billy end up in LA??? -o: Why is it that this country ends up being the shit magnet for the worst of the white collar criminals from the business and finance world? :roflmao:


----------

